# 2006 NBA Draft



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well the Wolves have a couple picks come draft time, if we decide to not trade them off. The Wolves will be in the 6-12 position basically, probably around 9. We really land in the best position. This is a draft without a real star, but it is pretty deep. You can get a very quality guy at our spot. McHale will have to redeem himself this year. The McCants pick was good, but we are in desperate need of another good, young talent. The Wolves should probably take the best player avaliable. I do think it would be best to go big, in case we do decide on trading KG.
Potential candidates

*Rudy Gay-*This is the guy I think on the top of our list. Along with McCants, the Wolves would potentially have one of the better future sets of wings in the league. He will fit into Casey's style of play, because he loves to run the floor and excels in transition. He is a great team player and an unbelievable athlete. There are still little glitches in his game that need to be worked on. Tends to not show up for big games. I think he is at the top of our list.
*Shelden Williams-*This is the pick the Wolves would have to go with if Garnett is traded this summer. He is a great defensive presence inside. Very strong. Could be a very solid player down the line, Elton Brand like.
*Patrick O'Bryant-*If we want to go project, this is where we go. The hometown boy has shown that he can play... Just not very consistently yet. He is an amazing shot blocker with an amazing wingspan. Is quite coordinated for his size. Dominates really by the fact that he is a lot bigger than everyone else, so this would be an amazing McHale project.
*Rodney Carney-*This is the realistic SF the Wolves might end up with, that would still produce an amazing tandum of wings for KG. An amazing athlete, good shooter, good slasher. I think he is the sleeper throughout the draft. Sleeper in our terms, to fall to our spot. He is truly an amazing talent.
*J.J. Redick-* Redick would solve our 3-point shooting struggles... That easily. Only problem here is that Redick and McCants would virtually play the same role, but who would get the time? There is not a need for Redick then.
*Marcus Williams-*A troubled past, but a very amazing player. The definition of clutch right here. Could be a possible pick if we are not looking to bring back Banks.
_
*2nd Round!*_
*P.J. Tucker-* This is a guy we should try and get in the 2nd round if we go big in the first. He does it all and could potentially be a very good role player.
*Eric Hicks-*Way undersized but could get the job done if we simply need toughness in the middle.
*Rashad Anderson-*Amazing 3 point shooter, very clutch, poor man's redick in the 2nd round where we can afford to take a chance.
*Steven Smith-*Could be a hug steal, why not?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Man, I'm not really that excited about any of these guys. If Rudy Gay is available in the latter half of the lottery, you have to take him. I don't think he will be, though. Brandon Roy would be perfect, but he could be gone as well. Ronnie Brewer, maybe? Marcus Williams is a definite possibility, if McHale decides we need a PG. (we do). Other than that, these guys seem more like mid-first rounders than lottery picks.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Is your first rounder this year lottery protected? I thought that was sent to LAC in the Cassell deal? Or was that a different pick all together?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Weaker draft this year, and we are never that lucky with the drafts. If we landed the number 1 picks at least 10 years ago, I swore we should draft Shaq. Bad lucks are always playing the big factor in the Wolves' draft.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

reganomics813 said:


> Is your first rounder this year lottery protected? I thought that was sent to LAC in the Cassell deal? Or was that a different pick all together?


Top 10 protected for the next 5 years.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Top 10 protected for the next 5 years.


??? Us or the Clips?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

If it's in the top 10 we keep it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Brandon Roy is an amazing player, but I do like Carney much more. I like Mardy Collins more than I like Brewer. And I think we are in need of a big guy for the future, rather than a PG at this point in time IMO.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Gay and Carney are going to be gone, O Bryant is a project and I thought we wanted out of the rebuilding mode so we can keep the ticket. All this being said, I think Randy Foye, Brandon Roy, JJ Redick, Shelden Williams will be available and those are the college proven players that will be looked at. I can't see them taking another project player (Ebi, Avery) or a Euro player either. I also like Ronnie Brewer, he isn't as publicized as the four I mentioned above but a good player. In the second round I like Steve Novak. Can really hit the three ball. He can be a Hoiberg.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Realisticly, the Wolves could actually go through the rebuilding mode after this season. It is that simple guys. There is the potential to be a very good big man in the NBA if he is taken and has the right coaching. I was a freshmen when he was playing basketball at my school (Yes we went to the same school and I have seen him numeruos times), the coaching is mediocre. The only reason our team made it to state that year is because he was 7 feet tall and dominated everyone, until Tollackson became the oppenent in the State Tourney. He has really shown good defense, some post moves, but the main thing is is that he is developing very fast right now. He is the best center at our spot, and the guy with the most size in the first round. He has a huge wingspan. Now I would love to see how Casey and McHale could develop him.
Some draft sites are putting long-waited for Tiago Splitter in the Mocks, but he is not likely to come out is what I am reading from recent reports. 
So lets get some rankings, maybe 15 players deep, not including Morrison, Aldridge, Thomas, or Bagarni....


1. Rudy Gay
2. Rodney Carney (Yes!)
3. Brandon Roy
4. Marcus Williams
5. Shelden Williams
6. Patrick O'Bryant
7. Mardy Collins
8. Ronnie Brewer
9. Randy Foye
10. J.J. Redick
11. Rajon Rondo
12. Hilton Armstrong
13. Quincy Douby

Stop at 13 because after 8 of them, realisticly we would have someone avalaible there that is greater than 9-13. Although the big guys should be taken a few picks later, we are in need of a young big man for the future. I think once the combine is all said and done, Carney's stock is going to rise. Carney is easily the most effective guy from the triple threat position because he is a great shooter and slasher.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Right now it seems that whatever position we can get besides SG-PF is good because I would dump anyone on our team besides for McCants and KG right now.
Carney-Gay would be a nice players to have at the 3.
O'Bryant-Would be very good for us, just imagine being mentored by one of the best PFs ever and one of the best right now.
Rondo-Has some issues but he has an unlimited amount of potential, he would be similar to banks because neither really has an outside shot right now.
Marcus Williams-Playmaker, great passer, Clutch, greta shooter as well.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Mock Draft up to WOLVES:
Chicago 1st: Tyrus Thomas
Charlotte 2nd:Lamarcus Aldridge
Portland 3rd: Adam Morrison
Atlanta 4th : Andrea Bargnani
Toronto 5th: Rudy Gay
Orlando 6th: Rodney Carney
Boston 7th: Randy Foye
Seattle 8th: Josh McRoberts
Golden State 9th: Shelden Williams
Wolves 10th: ??????

Tough decision here, there are some really good 2 gaurds here in Brandon Roy, Ronnie Brewer, Mardy Collins and JJ Redick. Problem is we already have one in McCants, Davis, and Hassell. If one of the big guys doesn't drop and The two true SF's like Gay and Carney don't fall, the only choice we have is reach for a project pg or reach for a project C. This is not shaping up to be great, and if we don't get that top ten pick we are in big trouble.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

JBoog35 said:


> Mock Draft up to WOLVES:
> Chicago 1st: Tyrus Thomas
> Charlotte 2nd:Lamarcus Aldridge
> Portland 3rd: Adam Morrison
> ...


If Roy is around when the Wolves pick you take him and run like hell. That would be a dream come true.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't see the need in drafting a wing player. We have McCants, R.Davis, Hassell, Reed...


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yeh this year draft is weak...

i hope minny gets a developed player rather than a guy with a lot of potential


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

If someone drafts JJ with a lottery pick they should be fired. He's simply not that good. Enormous defensive liability as well. Shelden is also not that great of a defender despite what the media says. Go look up a list of the many, many big men who have completely abused him. He should be a nice role player down the line, but again nobody should be blowing a lottery pick on this guy.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> I don't see the need in drafting a wing player. We have McCants, R.Davis, Hassell, Reed...


I don't see the need either, but you don't draft based on need. Especially under his scenario where I think Roy is head and shoulders above any of the other guys on the board.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

We have to hope Shelden Williams, Carney, or Gay falls.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

JBoog35 said:


> Mock Draft up to WOLVES:
> Chicago 1st: Tyrus Thomas
> Charlotte 2nd:Lamarcus Aldridge
> Portland 3rd: Adam Morrison
> ...


I would definitley take Roy in this scenario.
More likely Boston would take Roy instead of Foye.
Then I may go for MArcus Williams.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

oblivion said:


> I would definitley take Roy in this scenario.
> More likely Boston would take Roy instead of Foye.
> Then I may go for MArcus Williams.


I can't see Boston taking a sg. With Tony Allen, Paul Pierce, Wally world, and gerald green, I think they're set at the wings.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd love to pick up carney, i think hes the biggest talent in this draft and could produce right away.
mccants and carney on the wings would be huge for years to come.

also picking him up would give us a chance to make a trade, including either hassel or ricky.
i like the guy, but i dont think we're going to get anywhere with him as the number 2 option.

otherwise, patrick obryant would be the way to go, give us another big guy inside.. and if he can produce give us a chance to make a trade including blount or eddie.

Morrison or aldridge are pretty obvious choices if they drop to where we are on the board.... aldridge would be a big pick up, but otherwise they would be very valuable in a trade on draft day possibly.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The last thing the wolves need is another Ricky Davis. I just don't think Carney is a good fit for this team. This team needs to get tougher next year. Splitter would be nice if he's around. If we are talking big men, I think the only one in the mix will be Shelden Williams. Patrick O'Bryant is too raw for what the Wolves are trying to accomplish. Obviously, Gay is the guy if he is there. (he won't be)

1. Rudy Gay. 
2. Brandon Roy
3. Tiaggo Splitter
4. Shelden Wiliams
5. Ronnie Brewer


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the thing with this draft, unlike many in the past.. is because there is no clear #1 ... or even clear top 5 picks many teams will be drafting for what they need position wise, not talent wise.
this could work for the wolves in a very positive way, basically if a player with huge talent drops to us, we can take him (morrison, aldridge, gay etc) ... and trade the players that would currently be clogging their position for another need.
its a very wait and see draft, cant really focus on 1 player where we are on the board because just about anyone could go 1-10


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

socco said:


> Top 10 protected for the next 5 years.


Sweet, thanks for the info! Good luck in the lotto. Hope ya get a good pick. KG and Minny deserves it be it if ya keep it or trade it for some vet help.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

that message in your sig really defeats the purpose of ever including the rep feature on this site (if there was one in the first place)

anyway back on topic.
i think a wing player is the way to go in this draft, simply because of the lack of big men, aldridge would be great if we get a high pick, obryant would be a good pick up but he doesnt really look like a top 10 pick, even though i've projected him there myself in mocks, simply because the wolves need a center.
i think we take carney, or gay if either of them fall, they looked developed enough to be the first wing player off the bench, it gives us a chance to deal ricky for something of value. i like ricky, but i dont think he's what minny needs to be winning.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

whats the highest pick we could get if we dont win another game?

and

is it possible if we win enough to get out of the top 10 and lose the pick?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

kentuckyfan13 said:


> whats the highest pick we could get if we dont win another game?


6th (and of course there's the lottery too).



kentuckyfan13 said:


> is it possible if we win enough to get out of the top 10 and lose the pick?


Sure is. The 6-11 worst teams are all within a couple games of each other.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

there sorta is that feeling that no fan wants to have, the hope that the team loses.
the only reason i say that is because of the protection on this draft, we really do need this pick, so we really have to land in the top 10.
in anyother situation i'd still be cheerin for the team to win every game thats left, and in a way i still do... but to lose this pick would make this off-season even more difficult


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> there sorta is that feeling that no fan wants to have, the hope that the team loses.
> the only reason i say that is because of the protection on this draft, we really do need this pick, so we really have to land in the top 10.
> in anyother situation i'd still be cheerin for the team to win every game thats left, and in a way i still do... but to lose this pick would make this off-season even more difficult


Agreed. They have to have this pick.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Right now, the guy I feel would be the best pick for us would have to be Tiago Splitter. From what I've read, he brings the thing we need out of a center. Very hard working, good defensively. He doesn't have the best offensive game.... yet.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

If Splitter declares


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Isn't Splitter a PF?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ill have a chance to take a look at Splitter when Tau plays Maccabi in the first game of the final four of the Euroleague on friday-Ill be back with some info.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the main event said:


> ill have a chance to take a look at Splitter when Tau plays Maccabi in the first game of the final four of the Euroleague on friday-Ill be back with some info.


Splitter seems to be more of a PF, esp in the NBA.
he's not someone i would use a 6th pick on, he may well go in the lottery, but i dont think hes what the wolves are after


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

draft express shows we have 3 second round picks and our 6th pick so..

to me the best 4 players to take would be...
6. Rudy Gay Or Rodney Carney
36. Nick Fazekas or Richard Roby 
37. Justin Williams or Mike Gansey
57. i think we could steal something here....Pops Mensu Bonsu, Rashad Anderson, Gerry Macnamera, Taquan Dean, or Marco Killingsworth.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

james white would be a huge steal if he slips to one of our second rounders


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> james white would be a huge steal if he slips to one of our second rounders


I heard he can dunk like Vince Carter, or better than him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I heard he can dunk like Vince Carter, or better than him.


guys got some insane hops, 2 handers from well behind the free throw line.
huge untapped potential, he's long and athletic.. pretty decent defender... and obviously his strength is his slashing/dunking ability.
if we trade davis over the off season, he would be a good swingman to be able to bring off the bench.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> guys got some insane hops, 2 handers from well behind the free throw line.
> huge untapped potential, he's long and athletic.. pretty decent defender... and obviously his strength is his slashing/dunking ability.
> if we trade davis over the off season, he would be a good swingman to be able to bring off the bench.


What about his offense?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> james white would be a huge steal if he slips to one of our second rounders


He'll definately be there with our first two. Might be a bit high for him, but I doubt he'd last to the end of the round, so I'l like him with one of those picks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'd like to pick him up with our second, second rounder.
he'd be able to come in and contribute right away to an extent... hes got huge raw talent and he could be a solid nba player down the line.

as far as his offense goes, hes very fast break orrientated... runs the floor, slashes to the basket.. finishes well when he can get close, jumper needs a lot of work.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I saw the guy in the college seniors dunk contest. Many of you know how good Grier was. He Outjumped him by like a half mile, the kid has hops. I didn't see much of him throughout the college season, but I can picture him doing huge things in a Phoenix jersey. If we don't resign Justin Reed, this kid could easily replace him if he plays defense.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

So if we have 4 picks, three of them with a good shot to make the team, does this rookie class for us spark the turnaround of the franchise? I can see us taking Carney or Gay first, then taking Steve Novak (great three baller) or Craig Smith or PJ Tucker or Dee Brown with the next two, and James White or Gerry Macnamerra last.

Young foundation: Marcus Banks, Rashad McCants, Carney/Gay, Craig Smith, Steve Novak, G Mac, Eddie Griffin. Thats a lot of young players we can use to build with.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> Young foundation: Marcus Banks, Rashad McCants, Carney/Gay, Craig Smith, Steve Novak, G Mac, Eddie Griffin. Thats a lot of young players we can use to build with.


Banks mccants and carney at the 1,2,3 would be an awesome building block for the wolves for years to come.
our only problem is with kg around we need to be winning now... this could be a good draft for the turn around of this franchise though.
will be interesting to say the least


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Got them from nbadraft.net

*Rudy Gay*


> Strengths: Run and jump athlete who finishes well above the rim ... High flyer ... Very versatile... Does everything well ... Complete offensive arsenal... Can hit the mid range jumper... Excellent at slashing to the hoop... Accurate passer who is very unselfish... Does the majority of his damage in the post ... Very strong and stays active throughout the game ... Very tough to defend... Doesn’t get pushed around down low ... Runs the floor well ... Tough on the boards... Has a passion for the game ... Works harder than everyone else on the court ... A coach’s dream player ... Will most likely play on the wing at the next level ... Has great potential.
> 
> Weaknesses: Ball handling could stand to improve ... Must gain maturity ... Develop physically ... His glaring weaknesses are his inexperience and his handle. His handle has improved dramatically but learning that phase late has slowed him moderately ... He will be star with some college seasoning ... He has only really been coached for a year and a half now so if UConn can get 2 years out of him he will be one of the baddest things to come out of college since Tim Duncan ...


*Rodney Carney*


> Strengths: Highlight reel waiting to happen ... One of the most athletic players in all of college basketball … Jump shot has improved ... Big upside… Long and lean … Very versatile… Great elevation on jumper which is nearly impossible to block… Confident… Good poise … Pesky defender … Blankets defenders with his long arms and quick feet… Anticipates well and plays the passing lanes for steals ... Really gets up and grabs rebounds … Excellent speed and quickness …
> 
> Weaknesses: Needs to add strength, put time in the weight room and bulk up some ... Can be prone to taking bad shots at times … Forces shots … Must become better at handling the ball and creating offense for himself ... Settles with the outside shot instead of trying to get something easier … Lacks great vision and passing ability ... Needs to shoot with more consistency… Can be too reliant on his athleticism ... Needs to get a little tougher on the court ... Too right hand dependent, needs to become better at handling with his left hand ...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

carney or gay would be a good pick up IMO, they seem to have some star quality about them and could develop into great players, but if they were drafted i thin ki would want to move ricky for a center if at all possible.
hook me up in the wolves club aswell juxtaposed

peace


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

When is the draft anyways? June something right?

But right now I'm looking at this:
Dreaming of one of these guys in a Wolves UNI!
Rudy Gay
Adam Morrison
Rodney Carney
Tyrus THomas
Lamarcus Aldridge
Patrick O'bryant

ah how beautiful, unless the lottery kills us, which I think O'bryant would last till about 9.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> When is the draft anyways? June something right?
> 
> But right now I'm looking at this:
> Dreaming of one of these guys in a Wolves UNI!
> ...


I assume the draft will take place about a week after the NBA Finals. Gay & Carney sounds like the ideal pick out of those on the list.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if we get a higher pick than expected, or if he slips i wouldnt mind morrison being drafted by the wolves.
sort of a wally replacement to an extent, and we would need to keep hassel around for defensive reasons but he could add some firepower to the offense.
i still wanna see carney or gay suit up next season, looks like thats the general feeling going around aswell.
then if all else fails and we end up with a lower pick obryant is a good plan b.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd really like Carney or O'bryant next year IDK why but those 2 make me feel good inside haha, well I'd like Aldridge 2 but not gonna happen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> I'd really like Carney or O'bryant next year IDK why but those 2 make me feel good inside haha, well I'd like Aldridge 2 but not gonna happen.


aldridge would be great,... i mean it is a 'lottery' after all, we could end up with any pick... with a bit of luck on our side (which we deserve lol) we could end up with a top 3 pick and a shot at pretty much whoever we like


----------

